# Weapons..etc



## crikey (Apr 3, 2009)

I know a lot of preppers have a gun or two laying around "just in case"...some more than others. The question revolves around what gun would you choose if you had to bug out and only take one with you until you got to your safety site? 

For the sake of consistency, here is the situation. Your 500 miles from your safe site...if your safe site is your home then your on vacation, no matter what, your 500 miles from home. All electric is out. (lets assume an EMP) and cells are dead. Assuming an EMP, you also have to assume the MAJORITY of the vehicles on the road are also dead as an EMP will kill the computer. You bought, stole, borrowed a bug out bag which consist of a backpack with minimal gear. Assume you cannot find a vehicle to steal for the time being and you are going to need a weapon for protection while you travel and possibly for food.

I know this is a stretch but lets also assume its January so weather will also play an issue. Its been 10 days since a serious situation has occored and people are now past the point of waiting for the government to help...its mass hysteria...the roads are loaded and backed-up making travel that much harder. There are, potentially, roving bands of people who are starved and although cannibalism is a stretch, people are not above robbing others for whatever they can get. 

What one weapon do you carry and why? It could take you close to a month to get to your safe site so weight COULD play a factor...ammo will also play a major factor. Shotgun with slugs? Semi-auto? handgun? deer rifle? Play along folks...its simply an exercise to get the brain going and thinking.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ruger 10/22. It's a .22 semi with large capacity clips available. IMHO one of the best modern weapons out there for the prepper. Being a .22 you could carry a couple of thousand rounds easily, but being a .22 you'd just have to place your shot carefully.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

12 gauge pump shotgun. Simple, reliable, and the ammo is widely available. With proper care, you can carry a range of ammo to cover many different situations and type of game. Also has excellent intimidation ability. Few will argue with you while staring down the huge muzzle of a shotty!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

2 solid answers already.

Hmmmm, I was thinking of a Ruger GP-100 (.357). If I had to go 500 miles, I'm sure there's going to be many situations where you don't want a long-gun to be seen.

_BTW, under your scenario, I wouldn't attempt a 500 mile trek. I'd say your likelihood of making it would be much less then holing up someplace closer. At minimum, I'd wait until all the rioting was over, the roving bands have their fill and the weather was more commensurate to living in the woods._


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I pray this situation never arrises, but should it, I would want my sawed off shotgun. I would also want a large knife.


----------



## crikey (Apr 3, 2009)

I would also take a shotgun...although a .22 would be a close 2nd. Reasons....
ammo availability for a 12 gauge, 
reliability, 
large shot pattern 
knockdown power, 
can hunt deer and small game with the same gun depending on what ammo used.
Its also the gun most likely not to get you in trouble. If you look like your just out hunting, then your just out hunting. I would use my Benelli M2 with 26 inch barrell. Reliable, light (for a shot gun), handles all loads up to 3 inch, did I mention reliable?


----------



## crikey (Apr 3, 2009)

bczoom said:


> 2 solid answers already.
> 
> Hmmmm, I was thinking of a Ruger GP-100 (.357). If I had to go 500 miles, I'm sure there's going to be many situations where you don't want a long-gun to be seen.
> 
> _BTW, under your scenario, I wouldn't attempt a 500 mile trek. I'd say your likelihood of making it would be much less then holing up someplace closer. At minimum, I'd wait until all the rioting was over, the roving bands have their fill and the weather was more commensurate to living in the woods._


your correct sir..I would not attempt that distance hike either but for the sake of getting responses...I went with the worst possible situation I could think of with varied possibilities. More than likely, in a real situation where you have to get home, it would be a more localized disaster. Flood, hurricane, winter storm, that just shut down the area. Once you were out of that area, you would, more than likely, be OK.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

There've been some good points made on the effectiveness of a shotgun for intimidation, self-defense and hunting but my shotguns stay at home. The two major problems with a shotgun are long range effectiveness (they are reliable out to about 70 yards maximum) and size and weight of ammo. On a 500 mile trek in hostile territory you're going to want enough ammo to last to the end (of the trek ... not the end of your life).

We head south in the winter and our "head for home kit" for when the vehicles fail or travelling by road is totally unsafe or impossible include mountain bikes and a 22 rifle, two 357 magnum handguns, and a 223 bolt rifle. We plan on having about 50 rounds each for the 357's, 500 rounds for the 22 and 100 rounds for the 223. 500 rounds of 22 rimfire ammo or 100 rounds of 223 ammo will weigh about the same as 25 rounds of shotgun ammo. Even a 22 rimfire has more range than a shotgun and the 223 will really reach out there. Both rifles are much more accurate than a shotgun. Either rifle wieghs less than any shotgun except maybe a single shot.

That's two of us travelling approximately 1,000 miles home. The gear on the bikes will be in bike saddlebags and we'll each have backpacks if it should it get to the point where bicycles won't work.

In my mind the key to firearms for this thread is the 500 miles of travel without a vehicle. If it was just one person I'd opt for the 22 rimfire. One 22rifle, one 22 handgun. Only one firearm? It would be the 22 rifle. I'd also have a box of (50 rnds.) 22 sub-sonic ammo for hunting when noise was a factor.

Don't forget that you can also get an adapter to shoot 22 rimfire ammo out of a 223.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*As for me....*

Like MMM, when I travel... well no, when I climb into my truck, in the steel lock box I carry as a rule, a 10-22 , an AR 15 ( both set up and with Cans) I carry my AK 47 and usually either a 223 or 308 Bolt gun , both also set up for cans and "ALWAYS" a shotgun.. my main 12 ga is a Seiga 12 semi auto with 10 round mags.. it's in fact a AK 12 ga... I always have 2 45 ACP's with me.

I carry a heavy load of ammo always.. but understand please that I shoot 3 gun competitions and never know when I'll run across one...

If I had to abandon my rig I'd stash all the gear and IF.. I could only grab one weapon it will be my AK 47, my combat vest will hold 6 mags and I have a double mag set for in the rifle.. 8 X 30 = 240 rnds ready to go.. BUT I would cheat and take my 22 pistol which uses the same can as my 10-22...

Heavy load? yes and I would not walk 500 miles, I would head across country looking for a friendly horse... I do carry in my bob some rope to make a bridle, bareback ain't fun but walking 500 miles ain't either... my entire bug out plan is based on if I have to leave my truck I can and will find a horse.. I carry fencing pliers and that's how I've planned for over 40 years if I had to leave my wheels..

This is something I've thought about and planned for since I became aware of the coming SHTF... and it will come, maybe not in my life time but it will come...

If I'm dead and gone then my preps will have been shared among the children of my closest friends on the assumption that a lot of the stuff I have will not be available to them.. It gives me a big smile thinking some A$$hole will get his crap blown away 50 years from now because I did what I've done now...

One thing I need to prep for is a partner..since my Lady died it's lonely out here...and it's good to have somebody covering your 6...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

500 miles = 800 km's

That is an 8hr drive by vehicle or the distance from my place in Alberta to my grandparent's place in BC. That would translate to about 6 1/2 days of walking (according to GoogleMaps).

I would also bicycle that route if it was spring, summer or fall. My dad has done it several times now (late spring to early fall) camping the whole way with tent-n-gear strapped to the bike. The last time he did it, I think he was 55 years old, maybe 58 ... dunno, I would have to ask him. Anyway, a bicycle would allow for the ease of carrying more weight than when I could carry on my physical body for that length-of-time.

If I am out hunting for food in the middle of winter (and travelling) where the snows can get to 24-feet-deep, X-country-skiis or snow-shoes with a nordic-sled could take the place of a bicycle if it is actually winter-time during a situation like that.

As far as weapons-of-protection, I would also go with light and portable. Folding lock-back knife, a medium-sized fixed blade of a diver's variety, a hatchet and a .22LR. There is no way that I would want to go that distance with my .303 (too big and bulky) or my 12-guage (too damn heavy). I can carry 500 rounds of .22 for about the same weight as 30 12-guage shells or 40 .303 bullets.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

Clarice hit on my answer. Guns are great, but you can't build a shelter, dress an animal, cut fire wood etc with one. I'd go for a nice knife. Of course it's only useful up close, but it never needs reloading, weighs a lot less and does more jobs than a gun. It's much less likely to be confiscated at a check point during your 6 day hike.

Now if I could have two, I'd take the knife and a 12 ga. with an assortment of bird shot for small game, buck for large game/protection and a few rifles slugs to reach out a touch someone. I hear flechette rounds will go right through body armor and that could come in handy. Of course a 1 oz. slug to the chest should take any one out of the fight body armor or not. They'll have the wind knocked out of them and probably broken ribs or other internal damage.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in the 10/22 crowd. 4 bricks, 3-4 lbs each, 2200 rounds. That's a lot of firepower for the weight.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

nj_m715 said:


> Clarice hit on my answer. Guns are great, but you can't build a shelter, dress an animal, cut fire wood etc with one. I'd go for a nice knife. Of course it's only useful up close, but it never needs reloading, weighs a lot less and does more jobs than a gun. It's much less likely to be confiscated at a check point during your 6 day hike.
> 
> Now if I could have two, I'd take the knife and a 12 ga. with an assortment of bird shot for small game, buck for large game/protection and a few rifles slugs to reach out a touch someone. I hear flechette rounds will go right through body armor and that could come in handy. Of course a 1 oz. slug to the chest should take any one out of the fight body armor or not. They'll have the wind knocked out of them and probably broken ribs or other internal damage.


The question was, "What *gun* would you take?" So presumably, you could take a knife and other gear in addition to the gun.

But as for relying on a knife for self defense in a SHTF situation -- no way! First of all, you can bet that some crazies out there will have guns. You're really gonna take a knife to a gunfight?:nuts:

Secondly, there's a saying about being in a knife fight: "Know that even if you win, you're gonna get cut." So, let's say you win. The big bad guy is gutted, writhing on the ground. But guess what. You've got a slash that looks like 2 pieces of steak somewhere on you. In normal times, that's a b&tch. In SHTF times, that's fatal.

Yup. Ruger 10/22, a couple of 50 round mags and 3 or 4 bricks of ammo.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

UncleJoe said:


> I'm in the 10/22 crowd. 4 bricks, 3-4 lbs each, 2200 rounds. That's a lot of firepower for the weight.


Me to, I would take my stainless 10/22 with folding stock, six Butler Creek Hot Lips 25 round mags, and one brick of 500 rounds. Thats over 100 rounds per 100 miles, probably more than enough. I would plan on staying out of sight as much as possible, less conflicts that way.


----------



## mr_slow (Sep 24, 2010)

*My main battle rifle*

I would take my Smith and Wesson MP-9 pistol and my M1a/M14 rifles.I have a 590a1 Mossberg shotgun that I might throw on my pack.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Funny thing*

About shotguns... in the match's I shoot I've been around a lot of Special Forces guys as well as other Army folks, and they know very little about shotguns.. as they never trained or carried them .. where as MMM and I both being old Marines can say that the Marine have always and still to this day love the ol scattergun..and use them a lot in the sand box... wonder why that is? maybe because the Marines to this day haven't fought an enemy who signed the Geneva Convention...think?

Anyway there is little bad to be said about the shotgun.. except the ammo is heavy for the amount you can carry... and the range is short... but when used in with a squad of riflemen it has it's place...

I love the things but would still not make it my grab and run gun unless it was all I had close to hand... which it won't be because I carry a pistol always... Still...AK all the way!!!!


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm with the 10/22's light weight, able to carry plenty of ammo and not obnoxiously loud less chance of drawing attention.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For those that have chosen the 10/22, why the Ruger as opposed to something like a Henry AR-7. I keep the latter in my BOB. At 2.5 pounds (including ammo), about 18" long when folded, waterproof and floats when collapsed... it seems like an easier .22 to carry.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*BCZoom you hit the nail!*

right on the head... the op asked what you would head out with upon leaving your car during an EMP... and your answer is the right one you grabbed your BOB and took off and had your weapon of choice in your BOB..where it belongs!

I often forget that grabbing a BOB and heading out of Dodge is what most folks would do since I travel a lot and am on the road in a big truck and am able to carry a lot more then a lot of people... so I have a tendency to think "big" is better when in fact it's not if your on the run...

I look on my truck as my BOB. and I shouldn't.. I think I have a few holes in my mind set... and will start patching them...
Thank you!

One thing I would have in my BOB is my Ruger HB 22 auto pistol.. handy as a rifle and just as accurate for a ways.. I also have a folding stock on my 10-22 which can be lashed to my BOB.. and left in my rig full time..and easy to switch to my Bronco for the times I use it...

You made me think! ...again ...Thank you!

I guess I'll look at it as a BOB in my BOB...lol


----------



## BoyScoutSurvivor (Aug 18, 2010)

I would go with a mossberg 500. I love that gun. It can be used for defensive, or hunting purposes. I would also have a folding stock on it to keep it slightly more hidden.


----------



## ajsmith (Feb 1, 2010)

bczoom said:


> For those that have chosen the 10/22, why the Ruger as opposed to something like a Henry AR-7. I keep the latter in my BOB. At 2.5 pounds (including ammo), about 18" long when folded, waterproof and floats when collapsed... it seems like an easier .22 to carry.


You bring up a good point, but for me I just love Rugers. I have three 10/22s, well one is for my wife and the other is for my daughter (when she's old enough). My stainless is 29 inches folded up, I have a 4X scope on it but it should attach to my BOB easy enough. Now I just have to find a BOB that I like. One other reason I like the 10/22 is the dependability, I once shot 2500 rounds through my first 10/22 just to see how it would perform, only had one jam up.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

horseman09 said:


> The question was, "What *gun* would you take?" So presumably, you could take a knife and other gear in addition to the gun..


Not to start up an argument, but he ask what one weapon would you take. If you count a knife as a weapon (and I do), then I stand behind my answer and I'll take a K-bar style knife. If you count a knife as a tool in your BOB, then I still stand behind my answer of a 12 ga. You just can't beat the diversity of the rounds, from signal flares to rifles slugs. One firearm can cover all the bases.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

NJ, see below.



crikey said:


> I know a lot of preppers have a gun or two laying around "just in case"...some more than others. The question revolves around what gun would you choose if you had to bug out and only take one with you until you got to your safety site?
> 
> What one weapon do you carry and why? It could take you close to a month to get to your safe site so weight COULD play a factor...ammo will also play a major factor. Shotgun with slugs? Semi-auto? handgun? deer rifle? Play along folks...its simply an exercise to get the brain going and thinking.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

looks like you're BOTH right! :beercheer: :surrender: :congrat:


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Think for a bit about travellng on foot for a 500 mile trek. You are looking at a month or more of travel, possibly under hostile conditions. You cannot carry enough food on your back for the entire trip so you are going to have to hunt, forage, scavange or fish to eat. How many have tried this for even a week? As effective as a shotgun is for a close range weapon will you be able to carry enough ammo to get you through that time and protect you if the need arises? Remember, you'll also be carrying your shelter, clothes and other gear with you. Maybe when I was in the USMC and 20 years-old the weight would not have been a problem but even then, knowing what I do now, I realize that smaller loads make you much more effective no matter what kind of shape you're in. A 22 with a brick (500 rounds) of ammo weighs less than one shotgun and a box of 25 shells and gives you 475 more rounds of ammo for hunting and defense. If people are shooting at you you can go through a whole bunch of ammo in a hurry. If you have a shotgun only for defense they'll simply sit back at 150 yards and pick you off. Very simple and very effective and very safe ... for the person with the rifle. There are reasons militaries don't issue shotguns to the troops except in special circumstances. Think about it.

I'd also recommend that you have a few traps and snares with you for meat procurement. Set them out at night when you make camp and pick them up in the morning when you leave. Same thing for fishing. Set some lines or fish traps at night and let them "fish" while you're sleeping. (By the way, do you own or know how to make a gill net?) Have a lightweight mesh bag to hang on your waist while travelling for foraging on the go.

Regarding carrying a knife _*instead*_ of a gun? Watch a Rambo movie for inspiration and then try it for even a week. Knives are great. I plan on carrying at least two along with my lightweight hatchet. My wife will have a machete. But these are in addition to ... not instead of ... a firearm.

Another thing to think about ... A saw is much quieter in the woods than a machete or hatchet. Folding saws are lightweight. You can also put a bow saw blade in a nylon sheath and keep it uner your belt then make a handle out of a sapling.  Again, very effective and quiet. When in hostile territory being quiet can be very, very important. (The back of the blade of my machete is also a saw. I had to sharpen the teeth on it to make it more effective but now it works quite well.)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

MMM - don't forget the part of the original scenerio



crikey said:


> I know this is a stretch but lets also assume its January so weather will also play an issue.


I don't know how you would forage for food with a mesh-bag hangin' on your side, but, I know that the only thing that I might be able to do crossing from the eastside of the rockies to the westside of the rockies would be to make a tea out of pine-needles and melted snow. Leaves and berries would not be available, the ground would be too frozen to dig out spuds or carrots, the ice on the lakes would make fishing almost impossible, the streams might give up a fish ... so it is down to snaring small critters. Unless it is relatively warm out, there wouldn't be very many critters to snare.

Ya - a .22lr rifle with a scope would be my only pick for a gun - light weight, accurate, and easy to carry ammo.

Now - would EMP affect your snowmobile?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Good points regarding January. In addition to what you mentioned, here you can still find rose hips where the snow isn't too deep and maybe pine nuts. I've been out in December and found dried huckleberries still on the vines where the snow is not deep (usually shletered in big timber). Not many H-berries but still a few! The mesh bag is also good for carrying grouse, pine squirrels, and rabbits which are available year-'round (not to mention big game and furbearers which can be killed with a carefully placed shot from a 22 rimfire). Fishing is still possible in unfrozen streams and on lakes using an ice spud to cut a hole. Sometimes it's even better in winter. You can also trap and hunt muskrats and '***** which are both good eating. Pine squirrels are very easy to trap/snare and there are a lot of them in the woods.

The very best book I've ever seen on winter travel by foot is _The Snow Walker's Companion_, by Garrett and Alexandra Conover. Part of the book has their journal of a 58 day, 350 mile trek (on snowshoes!) across Labrador in February/March, 1991. It's definitely worth reading and shows what you're up against in long-distance, cross-country travel in the far north. They had toboggans to transport gear and used combination (rifle/shotgun) guns for hunting.

EMP wuld not affect our snomobiles. They have carburetors instead of electronic fuel injection. The ignition systems are pretty basic too so EMP should not affect them either. Fuel might be a problem in the scenario described.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

AR15, and 7 or 9, 30 round mags.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I know this is off-topic ( & kinda gross), but has anyone considered the grain-free, high-end, high-protein, organic, dry (semidry?) dog food for *EMERGENCY* food?

Of course, if it makes me lick my own butt I might not be that interested... maybe.  :sssh:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

The_Blob said:


> I know this is off-topic ( & kinda gross), but has anyone considered the grain-free, high-end, high-protein, organic, dry (semidry?) dog food for *EMERGENCY* food?


Actually, dry dog food isn't bad to eat and try canned dog-food on crackers with a bit of a dry cheese. Combine that with a nice red-wine and you have a party fit to be talked about for weeks!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> Actually, dry dog food isn't bad to eat and try canned dog-food on crackers with a bit of a dry cheese. Combine that with a nice red-wine and you have a party fit to be talked about for weeks!


Is it okay to get a good start on the wine before serving the crackers and dog food?


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

*Damn! I buy yawl Books*

send ya to school and yer still dumber then a box of rocks...

One more time.... get the dog food.. feed dog!!! now this is the important part!!!....... eat DOG!!... and spit out that yuppy scum wine!! real dog eaters drink

:beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer::beercheer:


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> I know this is off-topic ( & kinda gross), but has anyone considered the grain-free, high-end, high-protein, organic, dry (semidry?) dog food for *EMERGENCY* food?
> 
> Of course, if it makes me lick my own butt I might not be that interested... maybe.  :sssh:


I used to eat it as a little kid I'd steal it from the dogs. My parents said I really liked it but then again I liked charcoal briquettes too. lol


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Ahhhh, I hate to sound like a contrarian, but a SHTF situation is not the time to get sick with salmonella or E. coli from eating dog food. Ya do what ya gotta do if dog food is what's available, but if you're prepping, prep with something a little more sanitary, IMHO. 

Did ya ever see a rendering plant -- and what goes into that huge cooker vat? Betcha wouldn't eat dog food ever again if you did.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

horseman09 said:


> Ahhhh, I hate to sound like a contrarian, but a SHTF situation is not the time to get sick with salmonella or E. coli from eating dog food. Ya do what ya gotta do if dog food is what's available, but if you're prepping, prep with something a little more sanitary, IMHO.
> 
> Did ya ever see a rendering plant -- and what goes into that huge cooker vat? Betcha wouldn't eat dog food ever again if you did.


Oh, hell. Don't you eat scrapple? Syrup can cover the smell, taste and diseases in most anything. Scrapple tastes good beside a couple eggs.


----------



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Ahhhh, I hate to sound like a contrarian, but a SHTF situation is not the time to get sick with salmonella or E. coli from eating dog food. Ya do what ya gotta do if dog food is what's available, but if you're prepping, prep with something a little more sanitary, IMHO.
> 
> Did ya ever see a rendering plant -- and what goes into that huge cooker vat? Betcha wouldn't eat dog food ever again if you did.


My dad has, he worked next to one and went over to borrow their forklift a couple of times.

And he said there was "juice" several inches deep on the floor and the forklift was making a wake driving through it.

And they had a bid grinder they'd dump whole bloater critters into (chickens, cows, horses)


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Boy this thread is going to the dogs.

Anyway, I like my battle rifles, (SKS's, AR's, etc) but would definitely grab a 10/22 if I had to go light, quick, under the radar and far. 

In this light, I have recently changed my "wish list" for weapons. I have enough long arms, and was working on side arms for the crew, but decided to obtain more 10/22's for the extended family members instead. They are light and easy to operate and you can forget them as they are slung over your shoulder working in the field, etc. Much better and cheaper than handguns in many cases.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

SurvivalNut - I am working on my collection of .22lr long-barrel pistols right now. I figure that the long barrel would be good for a quick-pull with accuracy. A friend is planning to trade me his single-action revolver for welding up a bunch of stuff for him. :2thumb:


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

bczoom said:


> Oh, hell. Don't you eat scrapple? Syrup can cover the smell, taste and diseases in most anything. Scrapple tastes good beside a couple eggs.


Mmmmk. Scrapple.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> Mmmmk. Scrapple.


Uh-kay, I give up. What's "Scrapple"? :scratch


----------



## jehowe (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm looking hard at the Marlin 70PSS ('Papoose') stainless .22LR rifle which seems like an ideal bug-out/survival rifle. It's a portable light and simple pack rifle that takes-down and packs into whats described as a 'floatable' 24" wide bag. Everyone seems to love it for it's accuracy, reliability, and ammo tolerance. It's stainless steel construction and nickel magazine should also keep rust at bay when bugging out in the open.

Except for gunfights, the 7 round magazine should be fine for small game hunting, and I believe there is a nickel Marlin branded 10 round mag available.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Uh-kay, I give up. What's "Scrapple"? :scratch


GS, scrapple is a Pennsylvania Dutch breakfast meat loaf. It is made by grinding pig liver and heart and head meat then adding corn meal and spices and boiling in a large kettle. It is then poured into bread pans and refrigerated to stiffen it. For breakfast, it is sliced and fried, served with maple syrup.

Mmmmmmmmm. Good. Just ask bc -- he'll tell ya.


----------



## bstickler92 (Apr 15, 2010)

horseman09 said:


> GS, scrapple is a Pennsylvania Dutch breakfast meat loaf. It is made by grinding pig liver and heart and head meat then adding corn meal and spices and boiling in a large kettle. It is then poured into bread pans and refrigerated to stiffen it. For breakfast, it is sliced and fried, served with maple syrup.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm. Good. Just ask bc -- he'll tell ya.


wow, i didn't know that was just a PA dutch thing. i've grown up seeing it all the time at the farmers market and thought nothing of it. you learn something new every day


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

gypsysue said:


> Uh-kay, I give up. What's "Scrapple"? :scratch


Short description (without all the gory details)...

It's all the "stuff" (head, _some_ organs...) left over when you butcher a pig, mixed with corn meal and flour until it becomes a paste. It's then made into loafs. When you want to eat it, you cut the loaf in patties then pan fry.

Cover it with syrup and eat.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I LOVE scrapple!! We like to say it has everything but the OINK in it!


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I LOVE scrapple!! We like to say it has everything but the OINK in it!


Hey! Maybe if we don't cook it too long, we can have the OINK! too!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

As others said when ever I leave home even to go to the grocery I always carry my taurus 9mm and 5 17 round magazines, along with my M4 carbine with 10 30 round mags, Normaly I drive my/our BOV which has an additional 3,000 rounds of 5.56 ammo and 2,000 rounds of 9mm ammo. Whwn we go on vacation it is to our BOL which has a good stock of emergency supplies as well as at home. also my BOV is also non computerized and not suseptable to EMP's it may fry my ham radios and cb but otherwise should be okay. Also when we go on vacation I also take my mossberg 12 guage and my 30.06 rifle. BTW my M4 also has a .22 cal. bolt conversion kit as well.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I've had a carry permit for 40 years, but only recently have I started carrying when I go into the nearest city (about 45 mi away) and that is only when family is with me. Other than that, I never carry 'cause I don't have to. Darned drugs. Nearly every crime comitted in the city is drug related one way or another.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> I LOVE scrapple!! We like to say it has everything but the OINK in it!


SCRAPPLE FOR EVERYONE! With the Appalachian Whites on one side of the family & Ozarks Hillbillies on the other, I'm surprised that I'm not comprised of about 40% scrapple myself... :lolsmash:


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

It's such a damn shame that bazookas and grenades are illegal to own.  (legally)


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> SCRAPPLE FOR EVERYONE! With the Appalachian Whites on one side of the family & Ozarks Hillbillies on the other, I'm surprised that I'm not comprised of about 40% scrapple myself... :lolsmash:


SCRAPPLE.... it's not just a board game!


----------



## mricci86 (Sep 26, 2010)

It would have to be my Springfield M1A SOCOM. .308 widely available, powerful and accurate out to 400+, compact enough for close quarters, oh and I got plenty of ammo.
Don't see why I can't keep that 1911 on my hip too...but for the sake of the thread I stick with one.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> It's such a damn shame that bazookas and grenades are illegal to own.  (legally)


Depending on where you live. I have my CC permit and a class 3 for my walther .22 supressor. Also have recently ordered a 37mm grenade launcher for my M4. For $300 I can get a Destructive Device license which allows me to own/ purchase/ posess things like grenades, explosives, even rockets (RPG) if you have the $$$ to afford them.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> Depending on where you live. I have my CC permit and a class 3 for my walther .22 supressor. Also have recently ordered a 37mm grenade launcher for my M4. For $300 I can get a Destructive Device license which allows me to own/ purchase/ posess things like grenades, explosives, even rockets (RPG) if you have the $$$ to afford them.


Oh, I am SO jealous!!!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

HarleyRider said:


> Oh, I am SO jealous!!!


Harley, Check your states laws I think Florida has similar laws that we have here. Again the thing is DO YOU want a $10,000.00 rocket launcher?


----------



## pdx210 (Jan 8, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> Again the thing is DO YOU want a $10,000.00 rocket launcher?


do you even have to ask?


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

oldsoldier said:


> Harley, Check your states laws I think Florida has similar laws that we have here. Again the thing is DO YOU want a $10,000.00 rocket launcher?


HELL YES!! :beercheer:

I'd lOVE to see the look on a burglar's face if I pulled out that bad boy and pointed it at him.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

OKAY............ Maybe I should re phrase the question.... Do Ya really NEED a rocket launcher ( RPG) ? Myself I thought for a while before I ordered the grenade launcher..... But for around $300 bucks I thought what the heck. In a pinch it launches a flare cluster kinda like the big boy fireworks. Might be cool on the 4th.


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Yippie, scrapple and weapons in the same thread. I like mine sliced thin and cooked with a crispy crunch crust.. mmmmmm now I got the slobbers.

Weapons - a modern 20 ga. with sabots shoots flat and reaches out to 100 and beyond. Novices have a bigger margin of error with buckshot up close, and the kick is not as bad as the bigger guns. 
I like the 22LR. I have a supply of birdshot for tweety birds - almost as good as scrapple.


----------

